# A Good motor? -Looking for advise.



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm sorry that I cannot help you out on this topic, but I thought it would be a good idea to ask you, so others can see, what is your budget? They are going to ask you that, so i'd figure i might as well ask you before they ask and make this process a little shorter. What other parts have you gotten?

that specs of the motor picture is to blurry to read. if it's possible, can you please type up the info or send a different picture? Thank you


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I was able to read the label:

Thermo King 

HP 3.2
Volt 115
Amp 25


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Is that 115VAC or VDC?


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

EVEngineeer said:


> I'm sorry that I cannot help you out on this topic, but I thought it would be a good idea to ask you, so others can see, what is your budget? They are going to ask you that, so i'd figure i might as well ask you before they ask and make this process a little shorter. What other parts have you gotten?
> 
> that specs of the motor picture is to blurry to read. if it's possible, can you please type up the info or send a different picture? Thank you


Thanks for replying, my budget is $7,000.
I've found a few suitable VW's in the $400-600 range with solid bodies and engine problems that look suitable. 
The batteries are free for now until i spend on higher grade ones. If i can get a motor on the cheap that maybe needs some work that'll leave a good chunk of change for a controller, charger and all the bits and pieces.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah i guess the forum downsized the originals, they were megs large and very big.
i've cropped the higher res shot of the data plate.
here it is.

spec 28-1?84-102
frame 184 ?2???
h.p. 3.2
volts 115
amps 25
rpm 3500
cycle DC conn SER
SER F 1.9 CL 6
rating 50 deg C


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

frodus said:


> Is that 115VAC or VDC?


Sorry for the poor previous image, it's a DC motor in what looks like series winding.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Good, if it was 115VAC, not really useable as an EV motor IMHO.

How much does this thing weigh?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like a generator, not a motor.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

colinrickards said:


> yeah i guess the forum downsized the originals, they were megs large and very big.
> i've cropped the higher res shot of the data plate.
> here it is.
> 
> ...


Hi col,

Yep, series wound DC motor. (would not be a generator with series field) You can see the brushes in one of the photos. They're not too big. Sized for the 25A rating. As would be the windings inside. Add the fact that it is rated for 50ºC (probably rise) and this motor is way too wimpy for a car. Might make a good kart or something like that but would be heavy for the torque it makes.

Regards,

major


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

frodus said:


> Good, if it was 115VAC, not really useable as an EV motor IMHO.
> 
> How much does this thing weigh?


I'm not sure but I just e-mailed the seller to ask.
I'll post it as soon as I know.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

major said:


> Hi col,
> 
> Yep, series wound DC motor. (would not be a generator with series field) You can see the brushes in one of the photos. They're not too big. Sized for the 25A rating. As would be the windings inside. Add the fact that it is rated for 50ºC (probably rise) and this motor is way too wimpy for a car. Might make a good kart or something like that but would be heavy for the torque it makes.
> 
> ...


Ok great thanks for the reply.
It's these little things I'm unsure of so any info is appreciated.
I've had a few people who are scrapping electric forklifts contact me. I've been reading up on using those motors quite a bit. Much like any new technical interest/hobby the vast amount to take in can be a little daunting at first, but I'm sticking to it.
If any of it pans out with those motors and I can score some pictures would anyone mind taking a look at them and the specs if I post them up?

-Colin.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone, sorry for the delay in replying, I'm still waiting on a reply from the guy selling the motors about the weight and from the guys selling the forklift motors.

If there is anyone in the Ontario, Canada area who is reading this and is selling a motor or knows a good place to score a cheap decent one please let me know.

Cheers,
-Colin


----------

